# For your entertainment...Powder day at Yawgoo!!!



## Tin (Jan 22, 2014)

First time at Yawgoo in about a decade and it's still as flat as Taylor Swift but a good time after 4-6" of snow (So much for that 10-14" as most predicted yesterday). Had a great time, the GF couldn't get out of her internship at the hospital so I went with my sister. A good time and much better than working. Ski Patrol was great, as we were looking down a roped off trail (there more advanced "TNT") one skied by and said "Go for it! Let me know how it is!". Ended up ducking ropes and finding short little chutes through the trees in a few spots. We got about a dozen runs in (hour and a half) and left when all of RI's snow day population arrived. Went from 2 chair wait to about 20 chairs in 5 minutes. Still a great place to learn how to ski.

Beginner area: Complete with a shoulder dislocating rope tow and ledge at the top you can jump off and see how many pins you can knock down. 


The sister enjoying a snow day.


The 100' long, unmarked, untracked Liftline




Looking down Yawgoo's most difficult run...TNT after the boarders had their way with it. I think I'm now prepared for The Church at Sugarbush.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 22, 2014)

Tin said:


> First time at Yawgoo in about a decade and it's still as flat as Taylor Swift but a good time after 4-6" of snow (So much for that 10-14" as most predicted yesterday). Had a great time, the GF couldn't get out of her internship at the hospital so I went with my sister. A good time and much better than working. Ski Patrol was great, as we were looking down a roped off trail (there more advanced "TNT") one skied by and said "Go for it! Let me know how it is!". Ended up ducking ropes and finding short little chutes through the trees in a few spots. We got about a dozen runs in (hour and a half) and left when all of RI's snow day population arrived. Went from 2 chair wait to about 20 chairs in 5 minutes. Still a great place to learn how to ski.
> 
> Beginner area: Complete with a shoulder dislocating rope tow and ledge at the top you can jump off and see how many pins you can knock down.
> View attachment 10509
> ...



Yea dude Church has nothing on TNT!


----------



## Tin (Jan 22, 2014)

I made this report for you after that request lol


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 22, 2014)

Tin said:


> I made this report for you after that request lol



Thanks man I was curious to see how things were looking. Glad to see they got a little help from ma nature!


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 22, 2014)

That is...just...intense.  I'm not sure if even this guy could handle it:


----------



## Tin (Jan 22, 2014)

Wow. What kind if skis are those?


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 22, 2014)

Tin said:


> Wow. What kind if skis are those?



No idea probably some Microbrew that he think makes him cool because everyone is going to stop him and ask about it. He's one of those that thinks if he carries the most expensive avalanche gear, pack, and clothing then he will earn instant cred. Judging by all the Gopro and Countours mounted on this gapers body I think it's fair to say he's not core....Not even a little.


----------



## marcski (Jan 22, 2014)

thetrailboss said:


> That is...just...intense.  I'm not sure if even this guy could handle it:



Are you taking selfies again while riding the Snowbird tram again, TB?


----------



## Edd (Jan 22, 2014)

We need to discourage posters from putting up portrait photos. It's gotta happen.  Great pics btw.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jan 23, 2014)

The two go pros are an absolute necessity. How else are you gonna show the bad ass footage of the avalanche you accidentally set off barreling towards you? 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobi


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 23, 2014)

So skiing Yawgoo is like kissing your sister?


----------



## Tin (Jan 23, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> So skiing Yawgoo is like kissing your sister?



There are a few housing areas nearby where I would say that happens.


----------



## Tin (Jan 23, 2014)

Edd said:


> We need to discourage posters from putting up portrait photos. It's gotta happen.  Great pics btw.




Portrait?


----------



## drjeff (Jan 23, 2014)

Tin said:


> There are a few housing areas nearby where I would say that happens.



:lol:

Before some of those houses were built, a few of those nearby roads might have been a decent place to park at night and get the car rocking and the windows steamed up   Just saying....


----------



## Nick (Jan 23, 2014)

I love this report!!! 

WE should do a 5-day summit at Yawgoo next year. Really get the chance to explore all of that beastly mountain 

Seriously though it's cool they got powder and RI is lucky to have anywhere to ski at all.


----------



## Nick (Jan 23, 2014)

Tin said:


> Portrait?



Portrait = vertical

I don't see anything wrong with portrait pics? Sometimes for skiing it makes sense as you can see more of the trail you are on. 

That said, no vertical video!


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 23, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> No idea probably some Microbrew that he think makes him cool because everyone is going to stop him and ask about it. He's one of those that thinks if he carries the most expensive avalanche gear, pack, and clothing then he will earn instant cred. Judging by all the Gopro and Countours mounted on this gapers body I think it's fair to say he's not core....Not even a little.





marcski said:


> Are you taking selfies again while riding the Snowbird tram again, TB?





Edd said:


> We need to discourage posters from putting up portrait photos. It's gotta happen.  Great pics btw.



:lol:  Must be you guys either forgot, or did not see, the threads two years ago about the infamous GSA:

http://unofficialnetworks.com/tribute-video-gaper-spirit-animal-86160/

Sorry for the thread highjack.  And good TR.  I was curious as to what Yawgoo looked like.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 23, 2014)

thetrailboss said:


> :lol:  Must be you guys either forgot, or did not see, the threads two years ago about the infamous GSA:
> 
> http://unofficialnetworks.com/tribute-video-gaper-spirit-animal-86160/
> 
> Sorry for the thread highjack.  And good TR.  I was curious as to what Yawgoo looked like.



Okay I looked through some of the TGR thread (hilarious stuff) and I desperately need to know what the harness around his legs are for? Maybe it's easier for his buddies to pull him out of a crevasse if his pack is strapped around his leg?


----------



## hrstrat57 (Jan 23, 2014)

Nice report, I got to the parking lot but that's it yesterday, dropped off the passengers and back to busy.....

Too bad you didn't get more snow to play in when the Goo is fully covered you can ski all over the place and find some steeper lines than the marked trails. 

Problem with limited powder at Yawgoo is it has a flat spot in the middle of the hill so if you can't seek unmarked lines it is tough to keep up speed in even boot deep snow. Going off trail yesterday was core shot city I would expect....

Not surprised the EWG and NK/SK high schoolers on day leave took over - it is what they do and why not.....good to see Yawgoo have a big midweek day and fill up the cash registers. I think the change in pricing to the $25 ticket early week is a good call and should drum up more traffic...


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 23, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> No idea probably some Microbrew that he think makes him cool because everyone is going to stop him and ask about it. He's one of those that thinks if he carries the most expensive avalanche gear, pack, and clothing then he will earn instant cred. Judging by all the Gopro and Countours mounted on this gapers body I think it's fair to say he's not core....Not even a little.





marcski said:


> Are you taking selfies again while riding the Snowbird tram again, TB?





Edd said:


> We need to discourage posters from putting up portrait photos. It's gotta happen.  Great pics btw.





MadMadWorld said:


> Okay I looked through some of the TGR thread (hilarious stuff) and I desperately need to know what the harness around his legs are for? Maybe it's easier for his buddies to pull him out of a crevasse if his pack is strapped around his leg?



Exactly.  Nobody knows why he had the climbing harness.


----------



## john1200c (Jan 23, 2014)

Is that a leaf blower attached to his backpack?


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 23, 2014)

This guy just bumped Hitler from my "If you could have lunch with anyone" list. So many unanswered questions.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 23, 2014)

john1200c said:


> Is that a leaf blower attached to his backpack?



Come on its clearly a shovel in case he gets caught in a gnarly slide. This guy is so hardcore he probably digs himself out.


----------



## rocojerry (Jan 23, 2014)

thanks for the TR!


----------

